# Hi from Australia



## Grunherz (Aug 4, 2010)

Just stumbled on this place while doing a search through google and got stuck! Couldnt leave without joining and saying hi! What a wonderful place you all have here. Lots of knowledge and freindly people
My name is Darryl. I live on the mid north coast and I love WWII aircraft and building models.
Not built anything for a while, so hopefully this is the inspiration I need to get me going again? If I get a chance later, I will post a few pics of my last build................
Thanks guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the family Darryl!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to Digger Central....uhhh....I mean Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Darryl, welcome. 8)


----------



## imalko (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Darryl, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh look, another Aussie ! Welcome from England mate.


----------



## otftch (Aug 4, 2010)

Wecome to the forum. Would like to see some of your builds.
Ed


----------



## seesul (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard Darryl!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Darryl. Sounds like you'll fit rite in around here.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2010)

Geeze.... another digger ! Welcome to the forum, Mate.... enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard Darryl!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Darryl, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2010)

G'day mate, nice to hear from you and welcome to the Aussie forum............looking forward to your input


----------



## mandoman (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello, and welcome, Darryl.  
Now get posting so you can show us those pics.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2010)

There's a few of us in here. Welcome to the forum from the East coast.


----------



## Tony Hill (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome Dig...and a GREAT name you have there!!


----------



## Grunherz (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Didnt realise there were that many Aussies here
Will try and get a few pics up of my last aircraft soon.
I dont usually build a lot of aircraft. I really build a lot of (cover your eyes here) cars  That is my main passion but planes come a close second. And being here, I hope to learn more about building planes. 

Cheers


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh god, cars, I gotta build a "66 Chevelle Malibu!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bought one BRAND F'n new in '66. 
275hp 327, Rochester quadrajet carby, 4 speed munci, 331 rear end (2600 rpm @ 65mph), dual exhaust, tach in the console, bucket seats, Rear seat speaker, silver blue, all black interior, american mag wheels, blue streak tires. 
I bloody sh!t loved that car. Even got 20 mpgallon. Gas was 33 bloody cents a gallon then. I lived in Berkeley CA.

Gotta build one when I finish my squadron of Yorktown planes. In my next life the way I am going!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

G'day Darryl, welcome aboard mate..


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 5, 2010)

isn't mid-north coast saltie territory?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Darryl. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Grunherz (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Dont get a lot of time for posting due to work, but I do lurk a bit!

Colin1, I am not that far up the coast. Between Newcastle and Port Macquarie if you have a map handy

N4521U, get to it mate! Would love to see a build up that beast! Sounds cool!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2010)

Grunherz said:


> Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Didnt realise there were that many Aussies here
> 
> 
> Cheers



They were going to change the name to Diggers.net but a hard fought battle stopped that. That and the boatload of kegs of Guinness Jan shipped down there! 


Welcome from another East Coast!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

Njaco said:


> They were going to change the name to Diggers.net but a hard fought battle stopped that. That and the boatload of kegs of Guinness Jan shipped down there!



And I didn't get a blood drop......................


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Grunherz said:


> Colin1, I am not that far up the coast. Between Newcastle and Port Macquarie if you have a map handy


Sounds like a dream location
Do you get into Newcastle much...


----------



## Grunherz (Oct 4, 2010)

Njaco said:


> They were going to change the name to Diggers.net but a hard fought battle stopped that.




 Thats gold!

Not as often as I would like to Colin. Keep trying to get to Frontline Hobbies but work has other ideas

Thanks guys


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

